# Lindsay Lohan – so wird es im Knast



## Mandalorianer (8 Juli 2010)

Lindsay Lohan – so wird es im Knast

( Das Urteil wurde verkündet, doch trotz der drohenden 90 Tage Haft , darf Lindsay Lohan Hoffnung haben, dass der Knast-Aufenthalt doch um einiges kürzer ausfällt. Kurz nach der Urteilsverkündung äußerte sich der Polizeisprecher von Los Angeles, Steve Whitemore, zum Fall: „Sie wird vielleicht nur 25 Prozent ihrer Strafe absitzen, wegen Überfüllung. Und weil sie keine gewalttätige Insassin ist.“ Der Sprecher betonte auch, dass Lindsay „aller Voraussicht nach separat von den restlichen Insassen“ absitzen wird, weil sie Prominenten-Status besitzt. Wenn er Recht behält, käme Lindsay schon nach 23 Tagen wieder auf freien Fuß.

Am 20. Juli wird Lindsay sehr wahrscheinlich in das Frauengefängnis „Century Regional Detention Facility“ in Lynwood, Los Angeles County, gebracht. Dort hielt sie sich bereits 2007 für nur 84 Minuten von vorgesehenen 24 Stunden auf. Lindsay wurde wegen Überfüllung früher entlassen. In dem Frauenknast sitzen rund 2200 Insassinnen.

Das erwartet Lindsay im Frauengefängnis in Lynwood: In einer einfachen (2er-)Zelle ohne Komfort wird sie auf vieles verzichten müssen. Eine Stunde pro Tag steht Lindsay zum Duschen, Fernsehen, Telefonieren und Spazieren gehen zur Verfügung. Sie soll ihre Anwältin je nach Bedarf sprechen dürfen, Familienbesuche seien auf das Wochenende beschränkt. Kulinarisch wird es dürftig. Besucher können der Insassin jedoch spezielle Nasch-Pakete aus dem so genannten „Care Package Program“ kaufen. Die Produkte werden kontrolliert abgepackt und sollen Schmuggel abblocken. Zur Auswahl stehen Süßigkeiten, Nudeln, diverse Getränke usw.

Andere prominente Gäste in Lynwood: Nicole Richie und Michelle Rodriguez. Paris Hilton beschrieb ihren insgesamt 23-tägigen Aufenthalt im Jahr 2007 als „traumatisches Erlebnis“. Aber sie sei „daran gewachsen“.

Freunde von Lindsay reagierten sehr unterschiedlich auf ihre Verurteilung. Ein langjähriger Freund der Schauspielerin sieht Vorteile am Eingesperrt sein: „Viele ihrer Freunde haben ihr zur Seite gestanden, obwohl sie leugnete, ein Problem zu haben. Jetzt kann uns das Rechtssystem von der Last befreien. Wird ihr das Gefängnis nutzen? Das 12-Schritte-Programm (der anonymen Alkoholiker) besagt, dass, wenn du auf dem Pfad wie Lindsay wanderst, am Ende Gefängnis, Tod oder Irrenanstalt drohen. So betrachtet, ist Gefängnis definitiv das Beste, was ihr passieren konnte.“

Andere Nahestehende Lindays sollen befürchten, dass sie bis 20. Juli aus Verzweiflung, Alkohol und Drogen nicht widerstehen kann. Wenn sich die 22-Jährige allerdings diesbezüglich nicht im Griff hat, droht ihr ein längerer Aufenthalt hinter schwedischen Gardinen.

*Naja hört sich eher wie Urlaub an 

Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (8 Juli 2010)

kleine Ergänzung aus Claudia's  link:

Während des Gerichtstermins jammerte Lindsay in einem letzten verzweifelten Rettungsversuch vor dem Urteilsspruch, die Richterin solle nicht denken, sie habe keinen Respekt vor ihr. Im Gegensatz dazu stand das, was klar und deutlich auf dem bunt lackierten Nagel ihres Mittelfingers prangte: 

„Fuck U.“​ 
_Auf den ersten Blick eine krasse Provokation! Und sollte Richterin Marsha Revel das ähnlich sehen, könnte der „Fuck U“-Finger der Schauspielerin sogar noch mehr Haft einbringen._
Strafverteidigerin Stacy Schneider zeigte sich laut „Fox News" jedenfalls überrascht, dass die Urteilssprecherin nicht sofort zur Tat schritt: „Sie hätte ihr noch eine zusätzliche Strafe aufbrummen können.“ Möglich seien laut eines anderen Strafverteidigers weitere drei bis fünf Tage Knast zusätzlich. 

Doch den Ernst der Lage hat Lindsay Lohan offensichtlich mal wieder nicht erkannt. Statt Reue zeigte sie auf ihrer Twitter-Seite Angriffslust.
*Öffentlich verteidigte sie die vermeintliche Provokation, pöbelte: „Lackieren wir uns nicht alle mal aus Spaß mit unseren Freunden die Nägel? Das hatte nichts mit dem Gerichtstermin zu tun.“*
Aber ob die Richterin DAFÜR Verständnis zeigt? Immerhin hatte sie schon vor dem Urteilsspruch Lindsays mangelnde Ernsthaftigkeit in der gesamten Angelegenheit gerügt. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt hielt die Schauspielerin dagegen: „Ich sehe das nicht als Witz, das ist mein Leben. Das ist meine Karriere und alles, wofür ich mein Leben lang gearbeitet habe.“ 
Bislang hat sie reichlich wenig getan, um das unter Beweis zu stellen..


----------



## Bobby35 (8 Juli 2010)

xD die arme Lindsay


----------



## Chamser81 (8 Juli 2010)

Mein Mitleid hält sich in Grenzen!


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (8 Juli 2010)

*selbst Schuld ...... kann ich da nur sagen* ​


----------



## Miraculix (8 Juli 2010)

Q schrieb:


> ...Doch den Ernst der Lage hat Lindsay Lohan offensichtlich mal wieder nicht erkannt... „Ich sehe das nicht als Witz, das ist mein Leben. ...



wie sagte/sang Hape Kerkeling doch einst so schön...

*Das ganze Leben ist ein (Q)witz, und wir sind nur die Kandidaten...* 

und in LiLo's ganz speziellem Fall dürfte es für sie nun wohl eher heißen:

Zitat Horst Schlämmer: *"Schätzelein, *(jetzt) *weisste Bescheid..."*


----------



## krawutz (9 Juli 2010)

Das ist ungerecht : erst wurde ihr das Gehirn entzogen (erfolgreich), dann Alkohol und Drogen (naja) und jetzt auch noch die Freiheit (zwecklos). So kann man mit geistig benachteiligten Menschen einfach nicht umgehen ! :angry:
Kämpft dagegen - Lohans und Hiltons aller Länder, vereinigt euch !


----------



## MarkyMark (12 Juli 2010)

Chamser81 schrieb:


> Mein Mitleid hält sich in Grenzen!



..das dachte ich mir eben auch. Mir tut eher ihre Zellengenossin leid, die sich dann das ganze hohle Gejammer anhören muss.
Lindsay ist sicherlich nicht unattraktiv, aber eben auch eine der unwichtigsten Menschen, den ich kenne. Mich hätte auch gewundert, wenn die mal wieder mit einem blauen Auge aus der Nummer raus gekommen wäre. Promi Status genießt die sicher nicht (mehr).


----------



## JayP (14 Juli 2010)

Also das muss die Lindsay auch mal positiv sehen diesen ultraharten Knastaufenthalt.

Ich mein okay, keine Drogen, dass ist schon echt krass wenn man die täglichen 3 kilo Koks die man sonst in ner halben Stunde täglich wegschnüffelt nicht mehr konsumieren kann, wegen der unspaßigen Gefängniswärter.

Wenn man dann nicht mal mehr Alkohol als Koks Ersatz kriegt wirds noch härter.

Aber Achtung Lindsay jetzt kommts:
Denk doch mal drüber nach wie viele dem männlichen Geschlecht abgeneigte Knastwärterinnen sich in dem Gefängnis aufhalten:drip:

Ja mensch Lindsay wenn Du da nicht die Frau fürs Leben findest, dann brauchst Du auch draußen keine Drogen mehr


----------



## Ferenc (14 Juli 2010)

"Wer ohne Schuld ist, der werfe den ersten Stein!"


----------



## MarkyMark (14 Juli 2010)

Ferenc schrieb:


> "Wer ohne Schuld ist, der werfe den ersten Stein!"



...der würde postwendend wieder zurück kommen, und deswegen lasse ich es *g


----------



## Punisher (6 Okt. 2010)

Sie wirds überleben


----------



## MarkyMark (8 Okt. 2010)

Punisher schrieb:


> Sie wirds überleben



Dir fiel aber schon auf, dass der Beitrag aus dem Juli war?
*hehe


----------



## UTux (9 Okt. 2010)

> weil sie Prominenten-Status besitzt


 Soviel zu, alle Menschen sind gleich. Tja, im Lala-Land ist halt alles anders. :angry:


----------

